# Please recomended me a film?



## great gonzo

Hi guys
I'm layyed up for a while so after a few film recommendations please, I like horror, scifi, thrillers not really into comedy tho. Give me a few as i have seen quite a lot.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

*Cleanskin* (2012) - not seen it yet but pre-ordered on DVD the other day.


----------



## Junior Bear

Dead mans shoes?


I watched 'John Q' last night, old denzel Washington film. Very, very good


----------



## Hardsworth

The Bourne Trilogy


----------



## Mr.Ry

Session 9


----------



## Grommit

Do you llike mountain biking? downhill?

Its not a movie per se but its worth a watch. Let me know and ill tell you what its called


----------



## vRS Carl

Saving Ryan's Privates


----------



## great gonzo

VW Golf-Fan said:


> *Cleanskin* (2012) - not seen it yet but pre-ordered on DVD the other day.


Sorry but I can't stand Sean beam.


----------



## great gonzo

Hardsworth said:


> The Bourne Trilogy


Seen and enjoyed thanks.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

great gonzo said:


> Sorry but I can't stand Sean beam.


Ach well you won't like my other recommendation of *The Hitcher* then?!


----------



## great gonzo

vRS Carl said:


> Saving Ryan's Privates


Oh I see where this is going


----------



## great gonzo

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Ach well you won't like my other recommendation of *The Hitcher* then?!


That's a blast from the past! Seen!


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

great gonzo said:


> That's a blast from the past! Seen!


Aha! It's better than the original IMO.

I do like *The Transporter* & *Crank* films with Jason Statham, you seen them?


----------



## awallacee30

One of the best films I've seen in a while is Warrior. Highly recommended


----------



## ITHAQVA

Mr.Ry said:


> Session 9


+1 session 9 is great little gem :thumb:

And a few more spring to mind:

Sunshine.
Ninth gate.
Moon.
Stalker.
Solaris (Both the Russian & Hollywood versions)
The Thing (Both versions)
Event horizon.
Blade Runner.
THX-1138.
Constantine.
From Hell.
Inception.
The Bunker.
The last winter.
Outpost.
Mothman prophesies.
Abandoned.
Deathwatch.
2001 A Space odyssey.
The Shinning.

:thumb:


----------



## great gonzo

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Aha! It's better than the original IMO.
> 
> I do like *The Transporter* & *Crank* films with Jason Statham, you seen them?


Oh hang I didn't know it was a remake , I will have a look into it.

I did enjoy Transporter and crank it's nice just to take your brain out for a couple of hours.


----------



## The Cueball

another one for Deathproof... only if you like hot chicks, fast cars, and nutter stuntmen though...

Drive is also a good film, great soundtrack (imo)

:thumb:


----------



## mcinto65

Goodfellas, best film ever made ?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tips

The Raid - The greatest kick ass action film since John Woo's Hard Boiled. :thumb:

Drive - just all kinds of stunning. :car:


----------



## great gonzo

mcinto65 said:


> Goodfellas, best film ever made ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


Yep one of my top 10
Cheers.


----------



## great gonzo

Thanks guys this is great keep them coming.


----------



## great gonzo

Anyone seen "Limitless"?


----------



## The Cueball

yeah, it's pretty good...

:thumb:


----------



## great gonzo

The Cueball said:


> another one for Deathproof... only if you like hot chicks, fast cars, and nutter stuntmen though...
> 
> Drive is also a good film, great soundtrack (imo)
> 
> :thumb:


I bought deathproof on blu ray loved it. Love all things Tarantino.


----------



## init6

The Fifth Element.


----------



## The Cueball

great gonzo said:


> I bought deathproof on blu ray loved it. Love all things Tarantino.


I love all things hot chicks

:argie::argie::argie:

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## vRS Carl

Senna - Awesome fillum

TT - Closer to the edge - Another good docufilm and i'm not a bikeist :thumb:


----------



## great gonzo

The Cueball said:


> I love all things hot chicks
> 
> :argie::argie::argie:
> 
> :lol:
> 
> :thumb:


I'm trying to avoid hot chicks so I don't rip my stitches out!!!


----------



## Tips

vRS Carl said:


> Senna - Awesome fillum


+2 on Senna, all kind of brilliant


----------



## great gonzo

vRS Carl said:


> Senna - Awesome fillum
> 
> TT - Closer to the edge - Another good docufilm and i'm not a bikeist :thumb:


Senna was/is one of my heroes. Own it already.


----------



## great gonzo

Right here's where I'm at. 

Dead mans shoes. 
Limitless
Moon
Drive 
Insidious 

What about the new planet of the apes any good?


----------



## The Cueball

hmm, personal rule, but anything with 'the new' in front of it, or any modern remake of a classic is s***t in my book....

how about unknown, and/or taken?!? (taken being the better of the 2)

:thumb:


----------



## Tips

great gonzo said:


> What about the new planet of the apes any good?


ROTPOTA :thumb:


----------



## Tips

Soundtrack by Ennio Morricone
Cinematography by Jordan Cronenweth of Blade Runner.

One of the most underrated and criminally overlooked gangster films of its era, it was released the same year as Goodfellas and didn't stand a chance at the box office.


----------



## Natalie

Man on Fire 
Taken
Toy Story 3
Munich
Coach Carter
Band of Brothers
Iron Man
Sherlock


----------



## avit88

transformers series
avengers
battleship
taken
unknown
red
book of eli
law abiding citizen (awesome)
robin hood
avatar
imbetweeners


----------



## Grawschbags

Natalie said:


> Man on Fire
> Taken
> Toy Story 3
> Munich


Man on Fire is epic if you haven't seen it!


----------



## Krash

Anchorman 
Freddie got fingured 

Even though you said no comedy you'll love these 

Sent from my HTC Incredible S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nick.s

Fortress
88 Minutes
Untraceable

Three great films imho


----------



## Tips




----------



## Tips




----------



## Tips




----------



## Tips




----------



## Tips




----------



## Tips




----------



## Tips




----------



## Tips




----------



## Tips




----------



## Tips




----------



## Tips




----------



## Hardsworth

Bad Boys


----------



## Tips




----------



## Tips




----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Anything Studio Ghibli.


----------



## Tips




----------



## Tips

Once Upon The Time in the West :thumb:


----------



## Tips




----------



## Tips




----------



## Tips




----------



## Tips




----------



## mcinto65

the town


----------



## Tips




----------



## Junior Bear

I like it when she flicks herself off


----------



## Junior Bear

Tips said:


>


Wasn't aware of a French original? I've seen the American version with the guy out of reservoir dogs in it, very good


----------



## great gonzo

Cheers tips
Some very different films for me to research. 

I have Black Swan on my sky +, didn't really fancy it tho, might give it a go.


----------



## Tips

Junior Bear said:


> Wasn't aware of a French original? I've seen the American version with the guy out of reservoir dogs in it, very good


As with most great movies, the original 'funny games' was made by the same director 10 years previously and is better in every way. :thumb:


----------



## Shiny

What about some of the old classic horrors - 

The Evil Dead 1, 2 & 3
From Beyond
The Hidden
Re-Animator
Return of the Living Dead 1, 2 & 3
Night of the Living/Dawn of the/Day of the Dead (originals)
Repulsion (Polanski's best film and the gorgeous Catherine Deneuve)
Bad Taste (classic Peter Jackson)
Braindead (you wouldn't believe the same man made Lord of the Rings!)

..just a few to start you off 

Oh, and the best thing to watch when you are laid up are - 

Fist Full of Dollars
For A Few Dollars More
The Good, The Bad & The Ugly (possibly my favourite film ever)


----------



## Tips

great gonzo said:


> Cheers tips
> Some very different films for me to research.
> 
> I have Black Swan on my sky +, didn't really fancy it tho, might give it a go.


Don't research - just watch them :thumb:


----------



## Grommit

Tips........dude..........we need to talk.........


----------



## anthonyh90

how about
machete
district 13
warrior
The girl with the dragon tattoo
mission impossible 4
Tron legacy


----------



## great gonzo

Ok little up date. 
Black Swan watched..... Didn't like it, other than the fishy finger bit. 
Gonz.


----------



## great gonzo

Blockbuster didnt have "Dead mans shoes"
Also didn't have "Moon" for rent only for sale.


----------



## Tips

great gonzo said:


> Ok little up date.
> Black Swan watched..... Didn't like it, other than the fishy finger bit.
> Gonz.


That's a shame - at least you can delete it from your Sky box and not bother with other Aronofsky classics/works such as Requiem for a Dream, Pi, The Wrestler etc.


----------



## Ultimate

Source Code
In time (if you can tolerate justin wos his face)
Unknown
another vote for TT Closer to the edge


----------



## great gonzo

Super 8 is on tonight will watch this before any of my blockbuster blu rays ( DW recommendations)

Black Swan gets a rating of 3 - 10
1 being the lowest 10 being the highest.


----------



## great gonzo

Super 8 = kids film. 
3.5 / 10.


----------



## Junior Bear

I didn't rate it either


----------



## great gonzo

Limitless gets a average 5 / 10
Could have been a lot better. 

Driven gets a disappointing 3.5/10
Terrible lead actor, unnecessary violence and slow.


----------



## The Cueball

^^^terrible critic more like! :lol:



mind you, I turned off super 8 tonight as well...

:thumb:


----------



## Junior Bear

I really enjoyed limitless

8/10 for me


Dead mans shoes on film4 tonight


----------



## great gonzo

Cuey "driven" really was bad, sorry mate. 

Just starting insidious now!!!!


----------



## great gonzo

Junior Bear said:


> I really enjoyed limitless
> 
> 8/10 for me
> 
> Dead mans shoes on film4 tonight


Shame its not in HD, will put that on sky+, cheers for that mate.


----------



## Tips

C'mon then great gonzo - list some of your 10/10 and 9/10 films for us to critique :thumb:


----------



## great gonzo

Tips said:


> C'mon then great gonzo - list some of your 10/10 and 9/10 films for us to critique :thumb:


Ok mate will do tomorrow, but go easy on them.


----------



## Junior Bear

If you dont rate dead mans shoes anything over 9/10 then you are very hard to please lol


----------



## great gonzo

I watched the trailer on line and it looked like a bit of me so we will see!!!


----------



## Junior Bear

I recommend this too

Submarine

http://m.imdb.com/title/tt1440292/


----------



## great gonzo

Finally a film worth watching.... Insidious. 
7/10. Some good jumpy parts, quite liked the story although you could see it all coming, not bad tho. 
Not one you could watch again.


----------



## Tips

Insidious .... worth watching?









Wait till you watch the horrors I recommended


----------



## Junior Bear

August underground 2



Beware


----------



## PugIain

im going home to watch one of my current favourite films,Zombie land!


----------



## Gruffs

Watching Trading Places right now. I forgot how much I love this film.


----------



## great gonzo

Trading places is a classic 9/10, and I don't even like comedy's.


----------



## The Cueball

great gonzo said:


> Cuey "driven" really was bad, sorry mate.
> 
> Just starting insidious now!!!!


ahhh no style or eye for great cinematography.... shame...



:lol:

Only kidding mate, everyone is different...you should speak to Silverback, he has a terrible taste in movies as well!!!! :lol::lol::lol:

I thought insidious was OK.... couple of good bits..

:thumb:


----------



## great gonzo

Ok here we have "Gonzo's greats" all films rated 9/10 or 10/10 requested by Mr Tips. 
In no particular order. 

Aliens 1,2 and 4. 
Predator 1 and 3. 
From Dusk till Dawn
Lord of the rings trilogy
Matrix trilogy
Jaws
First Blood
Natural born killers
Kill bill 1,2
Reservoir dogs
Pulp fiction
The Entity
The Exorcist
Sexy Beast
The untouchables
Goodfellas
Casino
Fight club
Saving private Ryan 
Full metal jacket
Platoon.
The usual suspects
The running man
Enter the dragon
Snatch
Lock stock and two smoking barrels
300
Original nightmare on elm street
The life of Brian
Leon
Under world trilogy
Boogie nights
The business 
Apocalypse now
Schinders list
Kick ass
Train spotting. 

Cheers Gonzo.


----------



## herbiedacious

Good list, is that your dvd collection by any chance?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## great gonzo

herbiedacious said:


> Good list, is that your dvd collection by any chance?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


 a fraction of them. 
I also have some sh#t.


----------



## herbiedacious

So l've heard"

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Demetrios72

Taken

28 Days Later


----------



## nogrille

Tips said:


>


EVERYONE needs to see this film. It changed the way I look at films now.

To the OP, if you love Senna, you have to see TT Closer to the Edge.


----------



## spursfan

Once were warriors
Munich
Tears of the Sun
Taken


----------



## PugIain

nogrille said:


> It changed the way I look at films now.


Sideways? Standing on your head? Around a corner via a mirror?
I know,whilst jumping on a pogo stick.


----------



## nogrille

lol
I take it you haven't seen it then?


----------



## Tips

nogrille said:


> EVERYONE needs to see this film. It changed the way I look at films now.
> 
> To the OP, if you love Senna, you have to see TT Closer to the Edge.


Watch this film buddy :thumb:



Tips said:


>


----------



## Junior Bear

Currently watching Leon (for the umpteenth time)


Gary oldman is fantastic


----------



## Tips

Watch Gary Oldman in State of Grace, his acting is phenomenal in this film :thumb:


----------



## Overdoser

I can definately recommend The Raid. Excellent film.


----------



## Glennroy

Death Sentance
Dawn of the Dead Orginal & Remake - I have a great cut of the orginal
The ruins
Battle Royal
Shogun assassin
Shutter Island
Unthinkable


----------



## PugIain

I watched an ace film this morning.Real Steel!


----------



## Tips

Evangeline Lilly was really hot in that film :thumb:


----------



## mathyou78

The long good Friday


----------



## Tips

On Zone Horror in an hour's time - don't have nightmares


----------



## Junior Bear

Gonna watch martyrs now, had it for a while but never gave it a good try


----------



## Tips

Be afraid, be very afraid.

A gruesome & brutal masterpiece that stays with you long after the credits have rolled.


----------



## alexj

Blade 

The first of the 3 and best in my opinion


----------



## Grawschbags

Limitless.

I watched it on Sky movies during the week. Fast paced, worth a watch. Wouldn't buy it though.


----------



## Tips

Proper creepy


----------



## Junior Bear

Tips said:


> Be afraid, be very afraid.
> 
> A gruesome & brutal masterpiece that stays with you long after the credits have rolled.


I didn't really get it

It was pretty gruesome. Good acting etc.

I've seen much nastier though lol


----------



## Tips

Martyrs takes time to sink in, in fact it gets you days after the film has finished.

Have you seen Inside?


----------



## Tips

Time travelling fans - watch this


----------



## Junior Bear

Tips said:


> Martyrs takes time to sink in, in fact it gets you days after the film has finished.
> 
> Have you seen Inside?


Haven't seen that, is it available via torrents?


----------



## Tips

Yes it's available in the usual sources









You may have to search for the original title of A L'interieur AKA Inside.

Do not watch this alone or in the dark!


----------



## Tips

On Film 4 + 1 tonight 0:05


----------



## Junior Bear

Tips said:


> On Film 4 + 1 tonight 0:05


Classs


----------



## PugIain

I watched "Tucker and Dale vs Evil" yesterday,well good!


----------



## Junior Bear

Anyone seen project x yet?


----------



## Glennroy

Junior Bear said:


> Anyone seen project x yet?


Yeah not what I thought it would be bit crap really


----------



## Junior Bear

Just a crazy house party captured on home video?

Based on that MySpace thing it's it?


----------



## Glennroy

Junior Bear said:


> Just a crazy house party captured on home video?
> 
> Based on that MySpace thing it's it?


Yeah that's basically it


----------



## Junior Bear

This film is crazy!


Worth a watch IMO, very different indeed!


----------



## Junior Bear

Just watched the pact



Absolutely rubbish in every way

Acting/plot/script/continuity

You name it, it doesn't have it

First time I've been annoyed at how crap a film is


----------



## darren1229

Junior Bear said:


> Dead mans shoes?
> 
> I watched 'John Q' last night, old denzel Washington film. Very, very good


john q is a great film, classic in fact.


----------



## darren1229

law abiding citizen, one of my fav films. never get tired watching it.


----------



## The Cueball

darren1229 said:


> john q is a great film, classic in fact.


Great film...still shed a tear at it... just 'cause I know my dad would never do any of that for me! :lol:


----------



## Junior Bear

The Cueball said:


> Great film...still shed a tear at it... just 'cause I know my dad would never do any of that for me! :lol:


Lol

S'ok! Nhs!


----------



## darren1229

The Cueball said:


> Great film...still shed a tear at it... just 'cause I know my dad would never do any of that for me! :lol:


haha, for some reason the scene from big daddy just popped into my head, where they are in the courtroom and the homeless guy is talking bout his dad..."wish my father was like him. my father was a military man. guess i wasnt such a good soldier........" lol. random!


----------



## Dizzle77

Junior Bear said:


> Anyone seen project x yet?


Yeah watched it last weekend. Wasn't what I expected, but I enjoyed it. Nothing groundbreaking, but decent film IMO


----------



## eddie bullit

Anything with Rocco Siffredi in it :thumb:


----------



## Tips

eddie bullit said:


> Anything with Rocco Siffredi in it :thumb:


+1


----------



## Junior Bear

Did you watch dead mans shoes yet gonz?


Tips, still can't find anywhere to get hold of that French one 'inside'


----------



## Junior Bear

Once upon a time in the midlands


----------



## madstaff

Once Upon a Time in America
Casino
Goodfellas
Carlitos Way
American Gangster
Usual Suspects
Heat
Dead Mans Shoes
Chopper
Black Hawk Down
Full Metal Jacket

Just a few from my collection.


----------



## sirkuk

daveevs said:


> Once Upon a Time in America
> Casino
> Goodfellas
> Carlitos Way
> Heat
> 
> Just a few from my collection.


:thumbup:

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Junior Bear

Just watched scarface for the hundredth time, never gets old


----------



## stevie_m

Junior Bear said:


> Just watched scarface for the hundredth time, never gets old


The music on it sure did. That's one reason why it's a once in a blue moon now for me.

Have to agree with the comment about Drive, the violence in it was so unnecessary, great score also. I will say that so parts Gosling did look wooden.


----------



## Tips

Junior Bear said:


> Tips, still can't find anywhere to get hold of that French one 'inside'


JB - have you recovered from watching A L'interieur


----------



## Junior Bear

Haven't watched it yet mate!


I doubt it will affect me lol, seen some nasty films in my time


----------



## Tips

Ooh - spilleth beans my bear friend :thumb:


----------



## Junior Bear

Where do I start lol


Irreversible
Human centipede 2
August underground 1/2/3
A Serbian film
120 days of sodom/salo
Man bites dog
Sick girl
Cannibal holocaust

The list is endless lol

I need locking up ha


----------



## Tips

A L'interieur is a worthy addition to your list


----------



## Junior Bear

Anybody watching Antichrist on film4 right now?

Heavy stuff


----------



## Junior Bear

What the fuuuuuuuuuuuk?!



That, ladies and gentleman, was a messed up film indeed. Never had my brain feel sick like that ever


----------



## T.D.K

DRIVE is a fantastic film, nothing like I was expecting but I've watched it three times now. Great story, great acting, great music. Just great.

Seriously trying to resist buying the scorpion jacket :argie::argie::argie:


----------



## Tips

Junior Bear said:


> Anybody watching *Antichrist* on film4 right now?
> 
> Heavy stuff


Powerful, repulsive, disturbing & beautifully choreographed.

It's art house meets horror head on, a truly 'horror genre' changing masterpiece.


----------



## Junior Bear

Indeed


----------



## T.D.K

*We need to talk about Kevin*

Saw this on Sky Movies, a utterly fantastic film. Gripping story, superb acting and a disturbing ending to a awesome film.

If you see it in the shops or when it comes around again on Sky - give this a watch.


----------



## Tips

T.D.K said:


> _We need to talk about Kevin_


^^ This

Another great film choice :thumb:


----------



## billybadger

Memento. Saw it when it first came out, watched it countless times since. Great film.


----------



## Tips

billybadger said:


> Memento. Saw it when it first came out, watched it countless times since. Great film.


'Lennnny'


----------



## billybadger




----------



## k9vnd

Watched "VHS" last night, mmm.. it's filmed via video cam and offer's 5 short story's. I dnt really know what to say because the acting was s**t but the film's offering of 5 different story's made it interesting.
Bunch of guy's get asked to break into a house and steal 5 tape's hence VHS one by one the guys enter a room with a man sitting in a chair and while the mate's serch for the tape's the guy play's each one in the room, ranging from a hotel break in via the intruder's eye's as they tape it down to the paranormal haunted house the film was disturbing at point's while rather cheesy entertainment.
A creepy cheesy 6/10


----------



## k9vnd

And tonight just finished "irvin welsh ecstacy".... very very poor acting, very poor story line and not up the usual "welsh" black comedy route found in most of his movie's. I was really dissapointed in it BUT for the visitor that aint seen edinburgh this film delve's deep into the nitty leith area's and has amazing shot's in queensferry,arthur's seat and basically all over edinburgh.
Best part of the film?.. When the main character walked past my sister's house!!! really... lol..
A sad 4/10 am afraid.


----------



## Junior Bear

Watched Prometheus today


Very good indeed

But I think it would be more enjoyable if you DIDN'T know it was in relation to the alien trilogy in some way

All the way through I was trying to piece it all together with the other alien films which spoiled it for me as IMO it didn't create much of a story to do with them


----------



## LeadFarmer

My most favourite film of all time. Shane Meadows and Paddy Considine at their finest


----------



## Tips

LeadFarmer said:


> My most favourite film of all time. Shane Meadows and Paddy Considine at their finest


What a great choice of film Steve, but seeing as you love "The Wire" your taste in films is impeccable :thumb:


----------



## DJ X-Ray

prometheus,soylent green,dune,escape from new york,alien,brazil,the omega man,event horizon.


----------



## Tips

Dj.xray said:


> prometheus,soylent green,dune,escape from new york,alien,brazil,the omega man,event horizon.


Solyent Green, Alien, The Omega Man & Event Horizon tick my boxes too :thumb:


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Tips said:


> Solyent Green, Alien, The Omega Man & Event Horizon tick my boxes too :thumb:


..Always knew you was a man with taste tips.check out 'outland' thats pretty good to.


----------



## Dannbodge

Pans labyrinth is good if you don't mind reading subtitles


----------



## Tips

Dj.xray said:


> ..Always knew you was a man with taste tips.check out 'outland' thats pretty good to.


I loved Outland :thumb:

Try Capricorn One & Solyaris (1972)


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Dannbodge said:


> Pans labyrinth is good if you don't mind reading subtitles


Thats beautifully shot that film.totally agree great movie.quite sad though i found.


----------



## Tips

Dannbodge said:


> Pans labyrinth is good if you don't mind reading subtitles


Good?

It's ruddy brilliant :thumb:


----------



## Junior Bear

I agree with pans labyrinth 

Creepy fairytale

Nothing out there like it really


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Tips said:


> I loved Outland :thumb:
> 
> Try Capricorn One & Solyaris (1972)


Now were talking.capricorn ones quality.elliot gould.iirc..havent seen the original solaris mate,ill have to get that.cheers.


----------



## Dannbodge

Tips said:


> Good?
> 
> It's ruddy brilliant :thumb:


Honestly it is one of if not my favorite film


----------



## LeadFarmer

Tips said:


> What a great choice of film Steve, but seeing as you love "The Wire" your taste in films is impeccable :thumb:


Ha ha, still havent found anything to knock The Wire off my favourite list. Though I am about to start series 5 of Sons of Anarchy. Its very good, but in a very different way.


----------



## Tips

Tips said:


> On Film 4 + 1 tonight 0:05


On Film4 Tonight 12:55am :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929

Drive


----------



## Tips

10:45pm on Film4 tonight :thumb:


----------



## willwander




----------



## Tips

^^^^^ Top film :thumb:


----------



## HEADPHONES

Death Sentence starring Kevin Bacon:thumb:


----------



## A4Lad

The Devils Double 
Looper


----------



## willwander

Druggy, Druggy.... Aronofsky


----------



## Tips

^^ Top film, top director.









+ Jennifer Connelly


----------



## bigmc

The Dark Knight, great film and fantastic acting by Heath Ledger - worthy of a posthumous oscar imho.


----------



## willwander

Oldboy...classic

Tonight 11:20pm, Film 4


----------



## Saj

The new Resident Evil, watched it the other day, top movie !


----------



## addzSE

Some top movies on the lists


----------



## DJ X-Ray

The Nine Lives Of Fritz The Cat


----------



## A4Lad

Debbie Does Dallas


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Up In Smoke


----------



## LeadFarmer

Pans Labyrinth is a film that has passed me by, but I must try and watch. Is it a subtitled film? If so, is it easy to get into the subs?


----------



## dcj

You really need to see Battleship, I had to so everyone else should.


----------



## Feeder

LeadFarmer said:


> Pans Labyrinth is a film that has passed me by, but I must try and watch. Is it a subtitled film? If so, is it easy to get into the subs?


Yes to both.

Bought it on DVD years ago and only watched it the once. It's quite a grim watch imo.


----------



## minimadgriff

willwander said:


> Druggy, Druggy.... Aronofsky


This needs to be the extended, uncut version.......


----------



## JJ_

Rise of a Footsoldier


----------



## minimadgriff

Some films I have seen for the first time recently, which I would recommend if you havn't seen them.

First up, one that was just on TV late one night and thought it was worth a watch. A Perfect Getaway. Anyone seen it? I hadn't even heard of it before I saw it on TV. Stars Timothy Olyphant. I thought it was actually a pretty good film, certainly didn't see that twist coming! Liked it so much I bought it. Definitely worth a watch in my opinion. 

Next up, I have finally watched Horrible Bosses and Wedding Crashers, thought both were very funny. As for Jennifer Anniston (my ulitmate lady friend for my girlfriend to play with )

Also watched Sorotiy Row, it was your standard format teen slasher flick but a good one at that.

On to the final one. Last weekend myself, the girlfriend and a few good mates watched Expendables 2. I have to say I wasn't expecting much, just an all out action kill fest like the first one. The action was great and the comedy aspect of them taking the micky out of their action hero characters of past was just brilliant. Really had us laughing out loud at times. I really liked the fact they didn't take themselves too seriously.


----------



## minimadgriff

JJ_ said:


> Rise of a Footsoldier


and to go with that Bonded By Blood and Essex Boys.


----------



## JJ_

minimadgriff said:


> and to go with that Bonded By Blood and Essex Boys.


I thought Bonded by Blood was great.

I saw on Tamer Hasan's twitter feed he is possibly going to do a "The Business 2"

The Business is a good shout. Missed my chance to open a bar in Marbella. :lol:


----------



## craigeh123

Junior Bear said:


> Dead mans shoes?/QUOTE]
> 
> this is a truly awesome film
> 
> leons good , avengers, iron man , transformers ,scum , goodfellas


----------

